# medical necessity for 93000



## kishacajun (Apr 12, 2010)

what code to use when the note doesn't tell you why the patient ordered the EKG 93000?  the patient has the following dx's:  hyperlipidemia, osteopenia, pre diabetes only?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 12, 2010)

I do not see a dx to support an EKG, in the physician documentation is there any mention of the need for an EKG?  If not the you must use what you have.  You cannot even use screening if that is not documented.


----------



## kishacajun (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Debra...Yeah I don't see any reason for the EKG at all...ok thanks a bunch!


----------

